# (ma)buti



## didb

What is the difference between mabuti and buti?

buti - good
mabuti naman - i am good.


----------



## whiteseito

Mabuti naman = very good


----------



## didb

whiteseito said:


> Mabuti naman = very good


very good => magaling  ?


----------



## DotterKat

didb said:


> What is the difference between mabuti and buti?
> 
> buti - good
> mabuti naman - i am good.



_Ma-_ is a prefix and _buti _is the root word. When _ma-_ is added to a root word it describes an essential nature of something and confers that quality to the subject. The resulting word can be an adjective as in your example _maganda _(something that possesses the quality of beauty) or it could be a verb, as in _mabagal_ (something that is slow, when used in a sentence like _Mabagal ang takbo niya_). Whether it is an adjective or adverb depends on the usage.
Additional discussions on this topic can be found here and also here.


----------



## latchiloya

didb said:


> What is the difference between _mabuti _and buti?



_buti _is the basic form of the verb
_mabuti _is a word formed by the prefix "_ma_" and the basic form of the verb "_buti_"; it is commonly used as an adjective or else it would take the function of a noun or an adverb




didb said:


> mabuti naman - i am good.



_mabuti naman_ which you meant as _I am good_ can be written in this context can be placed in a context as follows:

person one:"_how are you?_(kumusta ka?)"
person two:"_mabuti naman_.(I am good)"



didb said:


> very good => magaling  ?



"_mabuti naman_" which you meant as"_magaling_"is another denotation.

the rest is explain by Dotterkat


----------



## mataripis

Different use in grammar. 1.)(ma) Buti na lang may pera pa ako! 2.) Ako na ang mabuti, ako pa ang sinisi.


----------

